# Universal remote that supports DVR ?



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

I think my Dish supplied remote, the one that came with the 510, is beginning to show signs of wear. Is there a good , inexpensive, replacement remote that provides all the DVR functions?


----------



## nsafreak (Mar 23, 2004)

Your best bet would be some kind of learning remote. Least expensive I could find was this Philips here: http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Phil.../sem/rpsm/oid/92289/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do . Keep in mind though that you will be losing the UHF capability of the Dish Network remote if you go with an inexpensive universal. There are some RF universal remotes but they don't work directly with the Dish Network boxes. Instead they transmit to a base which transmits IR codes to the equipment and they're pretty expensive.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks, I saw that one at my local Wal-Mart. I'm looking for one that does not differ much from the original, in lay-out. Something that has DVR function buttons similar to the Dish remote so that my kids and spouse do not have to re-learn.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Why not just replace it with one from Dish? Or a Dish one from eBay?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Why not just replace it with one from Dish? Or a Dish one from eBay?


Definitely the best option because even if you found one that worked, it may support all of the functions with different buttons (For a similar example, my DISH remote works all of the functions of my DVR player except to pause the DVD, I have to press Select. The actual Pause button does nothing.)


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

chaddux said:


> Definitely the best option because even if you found one that worked, it may support all of the functions with different buttons (For a similar example, my DISH remote works all of the functions of my DVR player except to pause the DVD, I have to press Select. The actual Pause button does nothing.)


But...my point is ... IS there a Non-dish remote that is easily available that performs ALL the DVR functions. I know I can get a replacement one from Dish but it would be usuful to know if there are cheap alternatives.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

If you can afford it, try a Harmony remote. Best universal remote out there, imo. Very easy to use and is fully customizable. My wife absolutly loves it becuase she no longer has to remember, to watch TV press this, then this and that. One button does it all.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/detailsharmony/US/EN,CRID=2084,CONTENTID=8747


----------



## dssturbo1 (Aug 20, 2004)

depends on your definition of cheap/inexpensive. 
But you should be able to get new Dish silver PVR remote one for a dish 510 for under $30 off ebay. seen them as cheap as $15, can't complain about that for oem replacement


----------



## btbrossard (Oct 4, 2002)

obrienaj said:


> But...my point is ... IS there a Non-dish remote that is easily available that performs ALL the DVR functions. I know I can get a replacement one from Dish but it would be usuful to know if there are cheap alternatives.


The only quality remotes you will find to replace your old Dish remote would cost far more than a new remote from Dish.

I like the Pronto and the Harmony (about $140 each).

There is NOTHING worse in life than a crappy remote.

/Benjamin


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> If you can afford it, try a Harmony remote. Best universal remote out there, imo.


Agree.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Off-topic:
Logitech has not replied to me yet (after going through their online tutorial), so maybe some harmony remote users can. (I don't have a harmony yet. I have MX-500 from URC)

I have a TV and a DVD Player each in the living room and the bedroom. How can I set a Watch Movie button for each setup?

Sample:
Watch Movie -> TV1 and DVD1
Watch TV -> TV (bed) and DVD (bed)


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

You have the option of adding more components. I have not been to their site lately, but you used to be able to "set up" your remote before you even ordered it, that way when you order/buy all you have to do is log in and download the codes to the remote and you are ready to go in under 5 minutes. If it is still available do a "test drive" and play around with the configurations. This way you will be able to see what it can do. And you don't have to "buy" just to do a test drive. At least thats how it was 6 months ago when I got mine. I confirgured my remote on line then about a month later I actually bought mine from a local retailer and just plugged it in and I was set.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

k then.. so the site tutorial in a sense is incomplete. If they only answered... 

Going back to the topic...

Cheap universal -> you would rather not teach wife/kids again; no UHF
Expensive Universal -> well, expensive

You will probably end up going the Dish remote route, and that's not a bad choice either.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Sample:
> Watch Movie -> TV1 and DVD1
> Watch TV -> TV (bed) and DVD (bed)


You have the ability to set up "functions" and name each function yourself, so, you would have a function set up for each of the main system and the bedroom system. You could name them as you did above if you desire.

In mine I have the following functions:
"Watch Television" turns on and controls my Toshiba 35" television.
"Watch a DVD" Turns on my DVD player, my HK receiver, switches to proper input, turns on my InFocus X-1 projector which searches for it's own active input.
"Listen to the radio" Turns on the HK receiver and switches to AM/FM Mode
"Listen to Sirius" Turns on my Audiovox Sirius Receiver, turns on my HK receiver, switches receiver to proper input.
"Watch a PVR" Turns on my Dish 508, turns on my HK receiver, swithces receiver to proper input, turns on InFocus X-1.
I have the Harmony 768 and have had it for a couple of years.

One of my distributors is having a promo on the above remote. If you are interested in one send me a PM and I will see if I can find the promo sheet. It's around here somewhere. :lol:


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I kinda knew that going in, but I based my question on their online tutorial, where for some reason, I can't put two TVs in.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I think the tutorial is only there to give people an idea of the capability of the unit, not a complete test drive. It would be nice if they could do a complete test drive though. I am thinking of trying to add my Canon digital camera, which is IR controllable, just as an experiment.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I am a big fan of the pronto. I have been using once since they first came out. What I really like is the ability to do the programming of the remote using a PC. You can build all the screens in a Windoze GUI, add images etc. A sweet remote IMHO.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't have experience with the Pronto yet. One of these days. It sounds interesting, but I think we are probably in two different budget areas.

The Harmony is also programmed on the PC, but over the internet, making it very easy. Everytime a person finds a new piece of equipment that hasn't been seen by Harmony before the customer adds the IR data to thier database. Once the data has been entered by anyone you no longer need to have a remote from the product that you are controlling to "teach" the Harmony. Just connect it to the net and tell your personal page what equipment you are using and it is downloaded to the remote. You then can modify buttons and titles, etc. as you desire and these modifications are kept on the website for your later use and additional modification. Good stuff.


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

I use URC-6131 and love it.


----------



## CygnusTM (Nov 11, 2003)

Lurker said:


> I use URC-6131 and love it.


 Seconding this answer. I used it with my old 501 and now use it with my 522. Full support for all functions. Only $17.99 at Best Buy. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...31632&productCategoryId=cat08065&type=product


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

CygnusTM said:


> Seconding this answer. I used it with my old 501 and now use it with my 522. Full support for all functions. Only $17.99 at Best Buy. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...31632&productCategoryId=cat08065&type=product


This is the OneForAll 6 in 1 remote. You can find out more about it at www.oneforall.com -- it's also available at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You can get a kit that turns any IR remote into UHF. One kit is a rechargable battery that goes into the remote replacing one of the regular batteries and some type of cone that converts the UHF signal back to IR for the device in that room.


----------



## ckendall (Dec 10, 2004)

I was able to pretty easily program my MX-500 using the teach mode in the diagnostics menu of my 921 (211 software). Everything is working now and I have my macros set up for turning everything on and off etc.


----------

